# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Semillas de Chía común

## Max Noriegs

3 tons aprox a la venta, Pacasmayo, La Libertad. 941362873Temas similares: Artículo: La poderosa chía: usos y cultivo. Descubre cómo cultivar y extraer sus semillas COMPRA - SEMILLAS DE CHIA NEGRA VENDO SEMILLAS DE CHIA OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía

----------


## limp21

precio por kilo y monto minimo?

----------

